# Boneless, skinless turkey breast halves?



## crankin (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a recipe calling for boneless, skinless turkey breast halves.  Where would one find these?  Or are they expecting me to buy a turkey breast and halve it and then take off the skin?  I just can't think of ever seeing a turkey breast packaged by itself like a chicken breast (which is what I'm envisioning for this request).  I have seen the whole boneless turkey breasts by Butterball - would I just use that and then cut one breast in half?  And then whether or not to take the skin off I guess is just personal preference.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2012)

If you buy a turkey breast, the guys at the meat department should bone and skin it for you.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 21, 2012)

I've see bnls/skls turkey breasts halves in our grocery on a regular basis.


----------

